# I am the most handsome man in the whole world.



## runnah (Mar 21, 2013)

Testing out new soft box and pocket wizards. Thoughts?




me4 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 21, 2013)

fap fap fap


----------



## amolitor (Mar 21, 2013)

You would be a hideous troll, except that the pocket wizards are doing their thing.

I kinda like it. Crop seems a little tight, and I would push your head to the right of the frame a little, or a to the left for an off-kilter feel. Anywhere but where it is! Luckily, on the black background, these are both easy changes! Recovering the out of frame hair, not so much.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Shoot vertical... sheesh!


----------



## runnah (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey I was holding the camera at arms length trying to get the shot. All while acting sexy I might add.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 21, 2013)

10/10; needs moar beret


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> 10/10; needs monacle and tophat



You saying he looks like Bo Derek?   lol!


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 21, 2013)

Soften the image until it is a blur. just kidding, nice shot.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Does everybody from Maine look like a Mountain Man?  (You, O Hey Tyler, and that chick from Chopped)...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 21, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> You saying he looks like Bo Derek?   lol!



Had to look up beret to confirm, I couldn't channel my inner French man; he was Le lazy today


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 21, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Soften the image until it is a blur. just kidding, nice shot.



Tone map + heavy vignette IMO


----------



## runnah (Mar 21, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Does everybody from Maine look like a Mountain Man?  (You, O Hey Tyler, and that chick from Chopped)...



Yes, and sadly so do our women.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 21, 2013)

It's always nice to put a face with a Beret


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 21, 2013)

runnah said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Does everybody from Maine look like a Mountain Man?  (You, O Hey Tyler, and that chick from Chopped)...
> ...




Hence, "that chick from Chopped" in my post.  :mrgreen:

This chick:  http://www.shewired.com/box-office/2012/02/22/chef-kate-squibb-new-culinary-queen


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 21, 2013)

love the beard. wish I could grow mine back.
this was grown in 4 months. 

View attachment 39513


----------



## Pallycow (Mar 21, 2013)

catch-lights in undesirable location.

Fail.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 21, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> love the beard. wish I could grow mine back.
> this was grown in 4 months.
> 
> View attachment 39513



I realize your job is to save lives, but you look like maybe a guy who beats up people on the weekends...just sayin'....

*<<<jwbryson1 runs for the exit...>>>*


----------



## jamborras (Mar 21, 2013)

Women have beards there? I guess when it's that cold adaptation occurs! I feel bad for everyone there


----------



## runnah (Mar 21, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> love the beard. wish I could grow mine back.
> this was grown in 4 months.
> 
> View attachment 39513



I am so aroused right now.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 21, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> love the beard. wish I could grow mine back.
> this was grown in 4 months.
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=39513"/>



Too much manliness for one pic. Let me guess. You're blankets are made of bear hide and silk?


----------



## runnah (Mar 21, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> It's always nice to put a face with a Beret



I've posted before. The mods had to take it down because so many women were getting pregnant just by looking at it.



jwbryson1 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > jwbryson1 said:
> ...



She is like a Maine 10.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 21, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > love the beard. wish I could grow mine back.
> ...



yea, the wife made quilt squares out of grizzly bear and cougar pelts.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 21, 2013)

runnah said:


> I've posted before. The mods had to take it down because so many women were getting pregnant just by looking at it.



That must be tough for you... So many miniature beret-wearing bearded man-children running around to keep track of.


----------



## runnah (Mar 21, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I've posted before. The mods had to take it down because so many women were getting pregnant just by looking at it.
> ...



Actually all my children are born with full beards and start logging as soon as the cord is cut.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 21, 2013)

runnah said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > It's always nice to put a face with a Beret
> ...



She could probably carry you out of a burning building with one hand....


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 21, 2013)

*PW*s  <-------------------------------------


----------



## runnah (Mar 21, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Rotanimod said:
> ...



A big woman will keep you warm in the winter and give you shade in the summer.


----------



## jamborras (Mar 21, 2013)

runnah said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Funniest thing I've ever read. Lol.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 21, 2013)

I almost got turned on by this photo. Then I realized how self-absorbed I am and knew that could never happen. If I had to rate this photo it would be a 2/10.....because it's not me. lol


----------



## runnah (Mar 21, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> I almost got turned on by this photo. Then I realized how self-absorbed I am and knew that could never happen. If I had to rate this photo it would be a 2/10.....because it's not me. lol



Fair enough, I understand the confliction. Also I am sorry if my glory has diminished your own self worth.


----------



## Michael79 (Mar 21, 2013)

runnah said:


> All while acting sexy I might add.


Which you almost would've gotten away with, if it wasn't for those pesky kid's.

Scooby Doo quote


----------



## manaheim (Mar 21, 2013)

runnah, you look like a spartan god.  Very cool.

pix... I'm now gonna have nightmares.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 21, 2013)

manaheim said:


> runnah, you look like a spartan god.  Very cool.
> 
> pix... I'm now gonna have nightmares.



THIS....IS.....TPF!!!!


----------



## manaheim (Mar 21, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > runnah, you look like a spartan god. Very cool.
> ...



HAHAHAH...


----------



## Lmphotos (Mar 21, 2013)

Totally not how I envisioned you would look!


----------



## kundalini (Mar 21, 2013)

runnah said:


> Testing out new soft box and pocket wizards. Thoughts?


You'd be amazed what a reflector behind you would have done.



runnah said:


> Hey I was holding the camera at arms length trying to get the shot. All while acting sexy I might add.


Missing the duckface dude.


----------



## runnah (Mar 21, 2013)

Lmphotos said:


> Totally not how I envisioned you would look!



Better than you could have imagined?


----------



## runnah (Mar 21, 2013)

kundalini said:


> You'd be amazed what a reflector behind you would have done.
> 
> Missing the duckface dude.



Yeah my coworker was already annoyed so putting a reflector near his person would have been bad.

Good catch, I'll try it next time.


----------



## Lmphotos (Mar 21, 2013)

runnah said:


> Lmphotos said:
> 
> 
> > Totally not how I envisioned you would look!
> ...



LOL yes! With all your sexual inappropriate comments and the french stick figure for your avatar I imagined an old dirty french man eating moldy cheese is whitey tighties, Don't ask why I thought that my mind has been somewhat of an issue for me


----------



## runnah (Mar 22, 2013)

Lmphotos said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Lmphotos said:
> ...



Hold the phone, when have I ever made inappropriate sexual comments?!

penis


----------



## kathyt (Mar 22, 2013)

Why yes runnah, you are the most handsome man in the whole world!


----------



## runnah (Mar 22, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Why yes runnah, you are the most handsome man in the whole world!




*swoon*


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 23, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Why yes runnah, you are the most handsome man in the whole world!



Ahem


----------

